# Job for foreign Midwife



## papias (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, my husband is very interested in getting a PhD degree in the Stellenbosch University. Meanwhile he studies I would like to work. I have a Licenciate in Obstetrics and Neonatology (5 year university career) and work as a Midwife in my country, I have 6 years experience in neonatal intensive care.

Can some one give me information on the posibility of finding a job? My english is "native level" (lived in Australia and the US as a girl) and where I can get information on how to register to get certified.

Many thanks!!!

PS. We are from Chile, South America.


----------

